# bugewoi recon mission next week anyone?



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

The trip weekend isn't far off and I was thinking of concentrating some fishing time to that locale next week jsut to have a look at a few potential spots I don't know that area at all well so suggestions would be nice, particularly any launch spots to get out around norah head without going through majorly rough beach surf. I know it's a wee drive north from there but I am keen to fish a spot near Catherine hill bay where I have scored some good fishing from the rocks before. Anyway I'm free next mon-fri by the looks of it the earlier the better for me so I can get work done later.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I have a mate up from Sydney this weekend so I'm out 

Tuggerah Lakes

I have attached a Google map for your reference. It is a general guide to what's where. It is buy no means comprehensive. I mostly target Bream and Flathead in the lakes so these are what I have mentioned specifically. Most common east coast estuarine species can be found in the lakes including Whiting, Black Bream/ Luderick etc etc.

Since the channel has been opened and deepened by the long weekend floods there is apparently some other species making there way into the lake ATM including Jew Fish and Perch. I'm yet to see any but reports from the locals are they are there. The local commercial fishers netted two Great Whites in the lakes (I have the photos) a few years ago. They where only juveniles at 2m but it gives you some indication of what can enter the system looking for an easy feed if it wants to.

The Lakes

We will be situated up the northern end of the lakes away from the more popular and well known haunts such as the Entrance. There are plenty of fish in the lakes the trick is knowing where they are as the lakes are largely shallow and featureless to the untrained eye.

Because of the depth of the lakes I haven't had a need for a sounder. I use what my eyes and experience tell me is a good spot for fish. Don't write off the shallows/flats some of my best Bream have been caught walking the flats (Gatsey can confirm this). Flathead also sit just off the edge of the flats where the water drains off into the channel. Weed beds are plentiful and fishing the edges of these or the sandy patches in between the weed can also provide fish if you don't mind regularly defowling your trebles. Poppers will also do well hear. Trolling the channels can also be productive.

Lake Munmorah is unknown to me as I have not fished it yet. It's the lake the van park is situated on. It is the deepest of the lakes and is full of prawns at the right time of year. The fish will be there I just can't say where. If you know your fishing you will know where to look. I'll be starting by trawling the edge of the weed beds closest to shore. I'm going to use this trip as an opportunity to explore it and see if I can't find some fish.

History

If you interested in some of the history of the lakes as told by some of the oldest commercial fishing families you may find this link interesting. You may also get some helpful tips. http://www.clw.csiro.au/publications/te ... r40-98.pdf

The Ocean / Outside Options

Outside the options are also good. There are a number of really close reefs and also some further out but within easy paddling distance. Trolling around the rocks further up the coast towards Catherine Hill Bay is also a good option (Gatsey and JT have some experience with this). Norah Head boat ramp has a small ramp off the side of the main ramp which runs directly onto the beach. You can reverse down this ramp and drop you yak directly off onto the sand. Whilst there is no shortage of closer beaches to launch from most will involve you having to get your yak over the dunes via walkways to access the beach.


----------



## Angles (Aug 30, 2005)

Sorry mate
I won't see the water till Nov. :? Good luck though
Phil.


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

thanks for that Raw 
OK well the weather looks good mon-weds so I'm fishing all 3 days...anyone??


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry Andy Renoing the house and have OT at work for the next two weeks so i'm out for a while.

Cheers Dave


----------

